#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Мультифицированные сутры

## Eugeny

Нашел на ютубе сутры экранизированные в виде мультфильмов,в 2 вариантах:
Тут к как с вшитыми так с внешними http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...6&feature=plcp
Первые десять внешние(переводимые ютубом),следующие 10 вшитые

----------

PampKin Head (23.07.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус

Я посмотрел серии до 8-ой, а там немного не так как в джатаках. Например, история про то, как был уничтожен род Шакья. И несколько мелких неувязочек с сутрами. Это наверно! ничего, но вдруг там есть такое, что вообще не катит, а я не заметил. Это все таки для детей

----------


## Игорь Ю

Прикольно. Но я лично лучше воспринимаю когда читаю, а не смотрю видеоряд. Это сосредотачивает. Вот если бы были анимированные сутры на санскрите или палийском, тогда да.

----------

